# New Scotch - Jon, Mark, and Robbo Scotch Whisky



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I found a new Scotch whisky at one of my local shops today. I've never seen it before or heard of it - *Jon, Mark, and Robbo Scotch* ($32 for 750ml).

From the label on the bottle:


> Starting with an idea on a hillside, followed by a spirited conversation one night, David "Robbo" Robertson, a 'Master Distiller" [at Mcallan], and brothers Jon and Mark, both "master" whisky lovers, agreed that their world 'needed' a Scotch whisky that tasted exactly the way they like and cut out all of the waffle that always seems to go along with whisky.
> 
> Sourcing whisky from his work, Robbo created tastes he knew Jon and Mark would like, and after several attempts, with bottles and notes being sent between them in Scotland and Bristol, they agreed on 3 flavours: Rich & Spicy, Smokey peaty and Smooth Sweeter.


I chose the Rich & Spicy because they were out of the Smokey Peaty. Wow - a really great tasting scotch. In fact, it tastes a lot like an American Bourbon. Whisky Magazine gave it this review. If you can find it, you should give it a try.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey, Doc. That looks interesting. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

All these months later, after your post, how does that scotch taste now? Would you still recommend it?

Have a great weekend,
Don


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah Doc how was it


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll have to give it another go. The few drams I've had since purchasing it really remind me of a good bourbon (which is a-okay with me).

I'll be sure to have another glass in the next few days and report back.


----------

